# FALL 2012 ECLSTS Cancelled



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I just read at web link below that FALL 2012 ECLSTS Cancelled. Was this announced at the Spring 2012 ECLSTS, which I missed?

http://www.largescaletrainshows.com/cat_index_73.html


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I spoke to Lewis Polk at the Spring show. He's the person that told me that there would be no fall show. He said it was due to a lack of attendance. 


-Kevin.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Now that the Aristo-Craft forum is back up, I found an explanation there by Harry Hartmann dated 3/28/2012 on reasons for cancelling the Fall 2012 ECLSTS. Sounds like rising gas prices for vendors ended it.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not too surprised, the show has gotten stale. another words the same things in the same places for years, people that come from far away wish to see some new stuff
every year not just the same old layouts and displays. Plus based on the facts of what Aristocraft has done to it's dealers i'm not too surprised about the fall show plus 
I think the spring event will have trouble as well. The dealers Ive talked to will no longer support the show and are washing there hands of it. Its sad but other promoters

will pick up the ball and do things differently I'm sure. Moving the show eastward would probably be a good 1st move as most people that attend are from the eastcoast.


Jethro


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like its going to be only all-scale shows from here on out. Out here, that seams to be the only way the shows can survive is by banding all the scales under one roof. The last large scale Southwest Garden Railroad Show had low enough attendance that unfortunatly its not happening next year, but the all-scale GTE a month later had good attendance. It will be interesting to see how the now all-scale Big Train Show does this year.


----------

